# gottem (with pics)



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so theyre here. 22 chicks. all alive and well. woooo!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

So what all did you get?
i see some,EE's BR's ?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

black ausies, brown leghorns, barred rocks, EEs, and red sex links


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, where are the pics of little Rosco and the delight seeing the peeps?

One looks lavender or self blue? Is that right? Any clue what it is? Remember, if it's not a Silkie, don't ask me.

Something I'm beginning to think, ordering later in the season is the better time. Now there are two folks who just got chicks with all doing well. None of the horror stories we saw earlier in the year.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

little Rosco has not made it home yet. and i am not sure what the one light chick is...i ordered 4-5 of each breed. my luck its a big ole roo lol
more pics to follow when i get home! stay tuned


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Added pictures. Little Rosco is fascinated haha


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Re adding pics


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any idea what the breed of the chick in the first 2 pics is?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How adorable are the pics with the babies watching the baby and the baby watching the babies. 

I have no clue on the breed, except for that black on the head that color reminds me of my double silver gene white Silkie boys.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Love all the little chickies! Little Rosco is a doll!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Who are them from?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks 8!
from eFowl. They sent me one extra but I don't think it's the same as any of my other breeds...?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

First of all your daughter is beautiful rosco! Second... Ur chicks r so cute. Little fluffies!! Lol and I think ur EE that's alittle fluffy will be bearded.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks! Which one is the EE? No idea


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The ones with the chipmunk stripes


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow it's a flock in a box a lot of chicks no doubt are you goi g to eat them resell them or use them for their eggs or?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sweet I got 4 EEs then. Thanks chick mommy. Any idea about the chick in the first 2 pics above?
buck, strictly for eggs.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Rosco does that chick have feathered legs or feet or is it clean legged?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Clean feet


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My guess is an Easter Egger.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Very unique color. To me it looks like a blue Orpington but efowl doesn't sell those


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's an EE. If you get me a nice clear picture of the comb I can tell you if it's going to be a big ol' rooster or not


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

fiere is great at this. She's the one who taught me how to sex my EEs at three weeks old ️


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Adorable! Glad all are doing well!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I thought I would keep my mouth shut long enough to learn what I wanted to ask but alas, I can keep my silence no longer...what the heck is an Easter Egger?

You have a beautiful little girl Roscoe and congrats on all the cute wee ones!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Easter Eggers lay blue, green ,pink or browns eggs.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They come in all kinds of color and patterns.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thank yee, thank yee kindly, I suppose I have a few of these here Easter Eggers me self! I get white, blue, green, tan and brown eggs. Looks jus like the ole Easter bunny hisself done visited.


LOL, thanks everyone.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Zamora your post made me giggle


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm wondering if it's the drugs she's on after her surgery.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Zamora! She has her daddy's heart


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Lol Zamora your post made me giggle


YAY! My work here is done! Just kidding. If you can make people laugh, you are a step up in the world, I always say.



robin416 said:


> I'm wondering if it's the drugs she's on after her surgery.


I wish, they are just enough to keep the pain at bay. I'm just going stark raving MAD sitting around all the time. This is NOT me as you have probably already guessed from my posts.


----------

